# Wheel Hub problem fixed by Chevy



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

I wanted to report to the Cruzetalk community about a problem I had with my Cruze and about how it was fixed to my satisfaction by my Chevy dealer. I hope that this post may help if someone has a similar problem. I have a 2012 Cruze Eco with manual transmission with about 6000 miles on the odometer. It's all stock.

About 3 months ago my Cruze began showing problem symptoms. Whenever driving at highway speeds (55+), a pulsating humming sound could be heard emanating from what seemed to be the front of the vehicle. If I put the windows down, I couldn't tell for sure where the sound was coming from. Sometimes it sounded like the right side of the car, but other times it sounded like the left. But I was fairly certain it was coming from the front. When traveling at about 65 mph in a straight line, the humming sound would pulse once every 3/4 of a second or so:

... HMM ... HMM ... HMM ... HMM ... HMM ... HMM ... HMM ... HMM ...

When I first heard the sound, I thought it was road related. After all, some road conditions produce a similar sound in the cabin. However, after many miles of driving, and after experiencing many different highway road conditions, I became convinced that the sound was car-related.

There were other noteworthy clues. First, there was never any vibration in the pedals or steering wheel. This suggested to me that it was not a wheel balance issue. Second, the tires didn't look damaged at all, so it probably wasn't a broken tire belt. Third, the pulsating hum would become faster if I was turning to the left, but it would slow or disappear when I was turning to the right. This clue suggested to me that the problem was a wheel bearing on the right side of the car.

I drove for several months with this "problem." However, most of my weekly driving is on roads slower than 45mph, so the humming only rarely reared its ugly face. However, whenever I did take long road trips on the highway, the humming was so consistent and annoying that I couldn't ignore it (not even with the radio on). Plus, I got to thinking that if it was a wheel bearing, I'd be pretty stupid not to fix it immediately. 

I would have raised the car and tested the wheel hub for play but my driveway/garage was in disrepair so I couldn't jack my car up. So my first course of action was to try wheel/tire rebalance and rotation (after all, Chevy recommends the procedure at 7500 miles anyway). I went to non-Chevy garage for this. I explained the problem to the tech and I asked him to pay special attention to the front right wheel and let me know if he notices anything strange (I'm pretty sure he completely disregarded this request). Regardless, the mechanics there rotated my tires and I noticed that they rebalanced them too (there were new lead weights on some of the wheels). However, when I took the car on the highway, I immediately noticed the humming. It sounded exactly the same as before.

The next course of action was to take my Cruze to Chevy for inspection and repair. I knew from reading up on the warranty that wheel hubs were not covered under the 5 year powertrain warranty, but they were covered under the 3 year bumper to bumper warranty. I was hoping that the service techs at my Chevy dealer would find the problem and fix it free of cost. So I made an appointment and showed up at the dealer.

Two hours after arriving, the Chevy mechanic came out to speak to me. He confirmed that the problem was the front right wheel hub, and the repair receipt indicated that it was replaced for me. Fortunately, the repair was 100% warranty covered so I didn't have to pay anything. However, I noticed that the receipt indicated the repair would have cost $221 (I think this included parts and labor--but I was still surprised the cost was that low).

Of course I wouldn't be entirely convinced until I checked for myself. And, to my immense satisfaction, my Cruze didn't hum a peep the entire ride home. The problem was fixed. Thinking back on this, I was especially pleased that the dealer had the item in stock and didn't have to order it (i.e. make me wait for a week).

So there you have it. If you ever experience similar symptoms on your Cruze, take it to Chevy right away (before your warranty expires!). They ought to be willing to take care of it for you. I know that everyone has different experiences with their Chevy dealer, and usually as a matter of principle I avoid returning for dealer service when possible. But for this warranty repair, I was completely satisfied.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

What dealership? Others in your area may be looking for a good dealership for service. Sounds like you have a good one.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

toilet_monkey said:


> So there you have it. If you ever experience similar symptoms on your Cruze, take it to Chevy right away (before your warranty expires!). They ought to be willing to take care of it for you. I know that everyone has different experiences with their Chevy dealer, and usually as a matter of principle I avoid returning for dealer service when possible. But for this warranty repair, I was completely satisfied.



Just wondering if your car was an LTZ model? I have a friend with a cruze & his LTZ just had this same problem with only 25,000miles on it. I'm hoping it was just his heavy LTZ rims that caused the premature failure.


----------



## toilet_monkey (Nov 30, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Just wondering if your car was an LTZ model? I have a friend with a cruze & his LTZ just had this same problem with only 25,000miles on it. I'm hoping it was just his heavy LTZ rims that caused the premature failure.


My car is Eco, not LTZ. It's all stock. And I gotta say, the Eco aluminum wheels are super lightweight 
For what it's worth, I strongly doubt your friend's problem is related to the weight of his LTZ wheels. He may have hit a large pothole, curb, etc. A strong impact can break a bearing. But remember that there are many causes to a humming sound, so check as many as possible!


----------



## grace13 (Jul 7, 2012)

the lug nut torque spec - 140ft/lbs\
caliper mount - 80ft/lbs
caliper bracket 129ft/lbs
axle nut 177ft/lbs


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Wheel Hub problems on newer cars is very rare. I wonder where the hub units are made now and was the cause a bad inner bearing .


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

grace13 said:


> the lug nut torque spec - 140ft/lbs\
> caliper mount - 80ft/lbs
> caliper bracket 129ft/lbs
> axle nut 177ft/lbs


U sure about those lug nut torque specs? Thats mighty high.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

grace13 said:


> the lug nut torque spec - 140ft/lbs\
> caliper mount - 80ft/lbs
> caliper bracket 129ft/lbs
> axle nut 177ft/lbs


Some very, very incorrect information in your post. 

Wheel nut torque is 103lbs-ft not 140lbs-ft. Somebody would ruin their aluminum rim tightening it that much. 

Axle nut torque is done in three steps. First tighten the nut to 111lbs-ft. Back the nut off 45 degrees. Retighten to 185lbs-ft. 

This info is straight from GMSI.


----------



## rallycar2001 (Jul 1, 2012)

You can't go by the old good n tight?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## tyrn (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm over my warranty but complained about the noise before hand... WAY before hand... they even replaced an engine at 86K because they would not listen to me and STILL would not give any attention to my complaint about front end noise... This car has been baby'd! Love the car, HATE Stokes Chevrolet in Clanton Alabama!!!


----------

